# I Like The Look Of This



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Seiko WWII Japanese Naval Aviation Watch Limited Edition Re-Issue item 170095120056









But my money is tied up in other nice things, oh well such is life









BTW I`ve posted this in the faint hope that some UK based complusive `Flipper` will buy it, keep it long enough before they get bored for me to be able snap it up when it appears in the sales forum, go on John/Mark you know you want it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is nice indeed, I wonder if the 48mm includes the crown?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Interesting, I wonder how many constitute and LE for Seiko







Seems an LE Seiko of such significance would sell for more than that - anyone heard of this watch before? Sorry to be so sceptical, but ePrey listing text is useless without independant verification IME.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it is legit, Im sure Ive seen it before on the SCF...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This ones a re-issue


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Interesting, I wonder how many constitute and LE for Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these was sold on another Yorkshire based forum last year 



rondeco said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > This ones a re-issue
> ...


I saw what I gather was an original one on an American based military watch site a few years ago, I `ve go a picture of it somewhere and AFAIR it was identical


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> 5 days to go ... it'll be expensive ...


You Think?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like it Mac







however I wont be bidding so sorry that I can't help you


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

17 hours to go & no bids


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well it went for the starting price, won by someone with a strangely familiar name









Hmmm, I wonder, could it be?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Some loon!









Pics here first, thanks RLT. I think


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Some loon!


When I saw the name out of interest I checked the buyers feedback and this recent win

somewhat gave the game away




















> Pics here first, thanks RLT. I think


Looking forward to seeing them









BTW if in a few months you get bored of it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes your ebay history is somewhat revealing Colin


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> yes your ebay history is somewhat revealing Colin


No idea what you're on about, pg


----------

